# North American Arms MINI MASTER



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I think I know the next firearm that I will be getting. I looked at and held a North American Arms Mini Master today. I may have gotten it, had it been a .22 LR or .22 Mag but it was a .17. I'm not a fan of the .17. These have 4 inch barrels and seem to be very well made. I have a North American Mini Revolver in .22 LR & really like it, but I think I'd like to have the 4 inch barrell and keep w/ me while bank fishing. (yea.... like I really need another handgun  ) Does anyone have any experience w/ these Mini Masters, or know of any good deals? The .17 I held today was only $199.99 at Old English gun shop.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

why not a fan of the 17?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I used the 17 cal one time at a dog about 40 yards aways, the bullet broke up through tall grass, not brush, but tall grass. So I don't want to depend on it. I'd rather have a .22 LR w/ CCI Stingers, something that I would put more reliability in.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

hmm... 17hmr, 17 mach2, 17remington?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

oh, sorry 17hmr. (couple years fater they 1st came out)


----------

